# Biden to adopt pound puppy



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/4534lq


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Now THAT'S a political decision.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Quote:he took some heat for his choice from animal rights activists who wish he had chosen a dog from a shelter.


Meh....I think he took heat because the dog is from a puppy mill.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I second the puppy mill. Although i think it's crazy anyone would fault him for not going to a shelter. I didn't go to a shelter and I don't think I ever would. I can't handle the pain emotionally if my dog starts going cripple, or gets aggressive due to questionable breeding.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think PeTA and the other Animal Rights groups who've been so upset about Biden's new puppy have been upset about the wrong thing, rather than giving attention to the right thing.

There's nothing wrong with purchasing a dog from a reputable breeder. But the breeder where Biden's Shepherd came from is anything but a reputable breeder. At best, you can call them a commercial breeder, but really, they're just a puppy mill with 80+ dogs on site and 150+ dogs sold over the last year. Not to mention the latest kennel inspection where they got cited for not having records and the place being in disrepair, and the AKC suspension for falsified records.

Of course, the PeTA people are upset because he "bought instead of adopting". They don't give a **** about reputable breeders vs. puppy mill.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats interesting is that so much focus is placed on HIM getting this puppy when there are tons and tons of pups purchased from mills every day! But, I guess that's the price you pay when you're famous!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I enjoyed reading the comments below the article. My favorite was "Who gives a







Why doesn't he adopt a foreclosed on homeless family?"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Quote: "I didn't go to a shelter and I don't think I ever would. I can't handle the pain emotionally if my dog starts going cripple, or gets aggressive due to questionable breeding."

This is really a troublesome statement. I think that maybe you should not get any dog. Because it really does not matter where you get your dog, it may become a cripple. It may also become aggressive. I do not know that dogs that land in shelters are that more prone to that. 

Responsible breeders KNOW that there are problems in the breed and work hard to REDUCE the incidence of these problems in their lines. SOME of the problems may be MORE prevalent in lines where close breedings took place. This occurs in BYBs, but also it occurs in many show breeders. The problems are not caused by inbreeding, but problems that exist in the lines are likely to show up. Imported dogs are not immune to this either. 

Aggression COULD be caused by weak nerves due to genetics, more likely causes of aggression are poor leadership and lack of training and bad match ups between owner and pet. One would hope that a reputable breeder would make better selections than a local shelter can. 

In reality, you can get a great pup from a shelter. People have gone all their lives getting dogs from shelters without EVER being disappointed. 

As a breeder, if you made that statement to me, I would not sell you a dog. Buying a puppy means committing to a puppy and whatever ailments it may have during the course of its life. There is no room for someone who could not bear emotionally a dog becoming crippled, or could not do what needs to be done if a dog became aggressive.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Whats interesting is that so much focus is placed on HIM getting this puppy when there are tons and tons of pups purchased from mills every day! But, I guess that's the price you pay when you're famous!


I think everyone that is in the public eye faces the same scrutiny. The reason being, these people are in the public eye and their actions influence others and have the ability to make an impact, positive or negative.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> 
> > Quote:Whats interesting is that so much focus is placed on HIM getting this puppy when there are tons and tons of pups purchased from mills every day! But, I guess that's the price you pay when you're famous!
> ...


Exactly, this was my major gripe. He is going to be the VP of the US! His actions will influence alot more people than the SMiths on Main Street. I can hear all the idiots now saying, "It's okay to buy from a breeder or a pet store, the VP did." And since he is having someone train the dog for him, that person can certainly research the available young GSs in rescues and choose the one he feels is best for the VP.

BTW, after the first story broke about him getting a GS pup from a breeder, I went to Biden's website and sent an email as to why he should be getting a dog from a shelter or rescue. Maybe this, along with probably hundreds of others he received, made him decide to get his wife a golden from a shelter (hope, hope)


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

This should be framed and placed somewhere very visible! Absolutely could not agree more.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: I can hear all the idiots now saying, "It's okay to buy from a breeder or a pet store, the VP did."


I hope that you don't really mean that the way it sounds. Many of us here own dogs that we bought from breeders. And quite a few who own dogs that came from a breeder also have dogs/cats/birds/horses/etc. that were adopted from shelters or rescued. 

Presidents and Vice Presidents have come to their positions for years with dogs and cats that were purchased or given as gifts from breeders and the current President Elect and Vice President Elect should have the same right to go with a breeder if that is their choice. If they decide to go with a rescue or shelter animal I really hope it is because it is a heartful choice and not one based on what the voters are demanding of them.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Link is dead...
Hmmm.

Sounds like the VP made a decision, checked the poles, changed his mind. Sounds like a politician, all right.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You got that right, dOg.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I don't agree with all your post, Selzer, but this was excellent!
















Merry Christmas


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverI can hear all the idiots now saying, "It's okay to buy from a breeder or a pet store, the VP did."


I guess that makes me an idiot.

It *IS* ok to buy a dog from a breeder IF you do your research.

And THAT would have made an even bigger impact on the issue of animals in shelters - if the VP had shown the country HOW to select a good breeder.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: dogsaverI can hear all the idiots now saying, "It's okay to buy from a breeder or a pet store, the VP did."
> ...










Yep, I'm an idiot too then.

Lauri, I really like the last sentence. What a big difference it could of made if VP-elect had done a little research first. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: emsoskarWhats interesting is that so much focus is placed on HIM getting this puppy when there are tons and tons of pups purchased from mills every day! But, I guess that's the price you pay when you're famous!


Of course the focus is placed on him. He of anyone should know better. He has all the money and resources in the world, not to mention he keeps saying he grew up with GSDs, training and showing them. Yes, HE should know better, or at least admit he made a mistake and did not do the research.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote: I can hear all the idiots now saying, "It's okay to buy from a breeder or a pet store, the VP did."


And that is exactly my point. People are completely missing the issue.

The issue is buying from a reputable breeder versus buying the first dog he comes across from a puppy mill or commercial breeder. But everyone is turning this into "he should have adopted" rather than putting some focus on selecting a reputable breeder and putting out information on how to find a reputable breeder to the general public.

Yes, of course, it would be great if he rescued from a shelter or adopted from a rescue. But he wanted a puppy from a breeder. Big freaking deal. It's his CHOICE of breeder (puppy mill) that is the issue, not the fact that he bought a dog.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

He cheaped out, I bet he even looked at some more reputable breeders and balked at the price, after all, "Its just a dog"


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Actually, someone else picked the breeder and did the research, NOT him. He hired someone to find one.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WActually, someone else picked the breeder and did the research, NOT him. He hired someone to find one.


Well there are some things ya oughta do for yourself.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnar
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angela_WActually, someone else picked the breeder and did the research, NOT him. He hired someone to find one.
> ...


He probably thought that the person he asked to pick a dog out for him knew what they were doing and knew how to tell a reputable breeder. The guy who picked this breeder is a police K-9 trainer and also runs a dog obedience school called K-9 Camp.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: dogsaverI can hear all the idiots now saying, "It's okay to buy from a breeder or a pet store, the VP did."
> ...


Oh, for God's sake! Of course it's okay to go to a breeder if you do your research. But the majority of people in this country do not do their research; these are the same people who believe that as long as they spend $3,000 on a purebred puppy from ANY breeder or petstore, they are getting a great dog because, of course, all shelter dogs are misfits and rejects. These are the people who get a dog on a whim then get rid of it 5 months later when a baby comes along. These are the idiots I refer to and they will not see the difference in a reputable breeder and a backyard breeder; all they will care to know is that the VP went to a breeder so, therefore, all breeders are okay.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WActually, someone else picked the breeder and did the research, NOT him. He hired someone to find one.


Thanks for clarifying for the foot in mouth comment, Angela. It goes to show one should always be certain before making accusatory statements.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: The Stig
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angela_WActually, someone else picked the breeder and did the research, NOT him. He hired someone to find one.
> ...


Well I stand by what I said. I'm not sure leaving something like that up to someone else is any excuse or makes it any better. Heck I like Biden, I voted for him and stand by him politically, but still....just disappointing that someone who supposedly has experience and involvement in the breed would buy (or let someone else buy for him) from a known puppy mill. I had never heard of the breeder but in just ten minutes I found enough red flags that would have me running the other direction. It's not like we here are privy to information that he was not.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't like him and did not vote for him, but I think that there was nothing wrong with delegating this to someone he felt could and would make a better choice for his family than he could. 

We often counsel people to let the breeder help with their decision on which puppy is right for your circumstances. I think that if you do not know the breeder, but you do know the trainer, using the trainer to help make that decision makes sense. 

I think that we should show more disgust at the K9 trainer who chose the breeder, or is that simply taboo? 

We also need to realize that these people live in a different world than the majority of us. Some of us would not dream of letting someone clean our house, cook our meals, drive our car, or raise our kids for us.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess it's personal choice. I cannot fathom asking or paying someone else to choose a dog for me (not that I am surprised in this case). Sure, I have people HELP me pick, and the breeder ultimately decides, but *I* am the one that meets with the breeder, meets the puppies, explains what I am looking for and what fits with my lifestyle. I love my trainer dearly and I know that even if I asked, she would pick a good dog from a reputable breeder but no, I still can't imagine having her do that.

Now, say I was rich and famous and was OK with the above, if I found out this person who was supposed to be helping me went to a puppy mill I'd be livid and like I said earlier, admit the mistake and use it as a chance to educate the public, not be all hush-hush about it and then quickly adopt another dog from a shelter.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Historian.....Of course, the PeTA people are upset because he "bought instead of adopting". They don't give a **** about reputable breeders vs. puppy mill.


I think that this point is being missed. I think it makes sense that Biden hired someone to narrow down who he would buy from, and the conversation surrounding this, nationally and otherwise, seems to be purebred vs adoption, when puppymill versus reputable breeder seems like the real critical issue here. And the person that he hired needs to take responsibility for that (great point selzer).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone else get the feeling that the PETA people, animal rights activists, HSUS, look at Obama-Biden as THEIR candidate? 

If it is true (and I do not know for sure that this is the case) that Biden's taking some heat for his choice of a puppy caused him to promise to get one from a shelter, what does this mean for legislation concerning pet ownership? 

I certainly pray that the little puppy that he brought home from the puppy mill has a good temperament and is in general good health. Because if it is not, then I can predict that Senator Biden may become a HSUS deciple -- eek! If he does spend as much time understanding the problems with puppy mills and back yard breeders that he did in selecting a puppy, breeders in general could be in deep doo doo. 

We know that these groups can and will put the pressure on. It really makes me nervous that they seemingly influenced him. 

He certainly did not get the point that Lisa eloquently pointed out "puppy mill vs. reputable breeder." Instead it appears he believes his error was "breeder vs rescue/shelter." And if on this site we have people who are irritated because of the latter, than we can bet that Biden took the point that the loud and militant activist made correctly. It may be a long four years. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: selzer...I think that there was nothing wrong with delegating this to someone he felt could and would make a better choice for his family than he could.
> 
> We often counsel people to let the breeder help with their decision on which puppy is right for your circumstances. I think that if you do not know the breeder, but you do know the trainer, using the trainer to help make that decision makes sense.


I agree, especially in light of the fact that the person in question is gearing up to become Vice President - surely he has more pressing matters on his hands right now than researching dog breeders. I expect that task is just one of many that he has delegated to someone else with more knowledge and expertise. 

I also think that those of us on this board probably spend more time, effort, and energy selecting a dog, regardless of where we get it from, (breeder, rescue or shelter), or for what purpose, (working, sport, or family companion), than the vast majority of the public. And as Chris pointed out:



> Originally Posted By: HistorianHe probably thought that the person he asked to pick a dog out for him knew what they were doing and knew how to tell a reputable breeder. The guy who picked this breeder is a police K-9 trainer and also runs a dog obedience school called K-9 Camp.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I may be alone with this, but if he adopted and the puppy would chew and behave like a "normal" puppy, it would have been blamed on the puppy being a "rescue". If the same issues show up in a dog acquired from a breeder, it is OK. Rescues really don't need a high-profile failure and I would be concerned as to how much time the family would have with the dog.
Our rescue had three adoptions by people from the DC "government" and we had problems with all three (human problems). I prefer simple everyday dog-lovers adopting our dogs.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> Well I stand by what I said. I'm not sure leaving something like that up to someone else is any excuse or makes it any better. Heck I like Biden, I voted for him and stand by him politically, but still....just disappointing that someone who supposedly has experience and involvement in the breed would buy (or let someone else buy for him) from a known puppy mill. I had never heard of the breeder but in just ten minutes I found enough red flags that would have me running the other direction. It's not like we here are privy to information that he was not.


Lies, I wasn't referring to you if you feel targeted. I was referring to another individual's silly comment that Angela righted out. Give it a closer read.

There are many buyers out there who are very ignorant when choosing a puppy unless they pro-actively go about their research. Even those who are long-time dog owners do not necessarily make good care-givers if they are stuck in a vacuum. 

I am sure Biden and his family will care for the dog with the best intentions, just as how every self-proclaimed dog owner believes, whether its misguided or not.

Who knows. The little Scottie at the White House might be eating Alpo every day, but he is obviously loved.


----------



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

Biden apparentlly has owned and grown up with GSDs. He also claims to have worked and trained with them. Does anyone know if he has a purchased a puppy from this same breeder in the past?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I cannot say how many applicants we get that have owned and grown up with GSDs and who cannot handle one. Everybody seems to have that saint perfect GSD in their childhood memories.


----------

